# 20 " Trial bike Kette spannen ?



## MatzeD (13. November 2011)

Hey Leute..
Mal ne frage bezüglich der Kette :S wie sollte die denn gespannt sein ? so das sie locker ist, und bei jedem Sprung auf den Rahmen knallt ? , oder das sie schon gleich immer auf dem rahmen aufliegt ?? bei mir ist es so eingestellt, das sie nicht runterspringen kann, aber bei jedem Sprung halt klappert.. kann auch keinen Schutz an rahmen machen, weil der sich dann immer zerteilt  
Habe mal gehört, das wenn man sie einstellt, ohne klappern , das dann das Ritzel kaputt geht.. 

ich hoffe einer kann mir helfen :O

greez matze


----------



## MisterLimelight (13. November 2011)

adam aus england kann Dir helfen: http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/media/guides/maintenance_snail_cam_setup/m5.html

ob es ein "zu fest" gibt weiß ich nicht aber klappern lassen musst Du es auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (13. November 2011)

Es gibt durchaus ein "zu fest". Und dann zerreibt es dir recht schnell die Ritzel. Im ungünstigsten Fall reisst die Kette.

Das Problem bei jeder Kette (auch im Neuzustand) ist die unterschiedliche Längung. Wenn du also die Kette spannst, dann dreh immer ein paar mal die Kurbel durch und checke in regelmäßigen Abständen die Spannung. Du wirst sehen, dass sie mal stramm sitzt und aml aber auch sehr locker.
Gegen das schlagen am Rahmen kannst du also rein über die Kettenspannung nur wenig machen. Wenn es dir bisher den Kettenstrebenschutz immer zerrissen hat würde ich einen solideren Schutz empfehlen (sofern dich das klappern stört). Ein ausgedienter Schlauch und ein paar Kabelbinder wären eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## MatzeD (13. November 2011)

Die Lösung mit dem Schlauch ist sehr geil. 
danke für die schnelle antwort


----------

